# Help with explorer



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

My computer is older ever since I downloaded explorer 8 Ive had problems and lag anyone have any advice pm me Thanks Pat


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Explorer is notorious for using a lot of your system resources.

Try uninstalling explorer and use a different browser. I use google's chrome and love it. Took a bit of getting used, but I would never go explorer.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Use Chrome. It's perfect for older computers, as it's much lighter than either Internet Explorer or Firefox


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Google Chrome FTW!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you can revert to an older version or use Chrome. My preference is Chrome. Gives you more viewable space instead of toolbars , etc.


----------

